# circuit breakers



## bobberboy (May 6, 2010)

Flipte's question about the battery box and the responses he got made me wonder about circuit breakers. I have 2 batteries in my boat. One for starting and one for the TM. I did the wiring in my boat last weekend (actually my brother did) and I am planning to get the TM wiring done this weekend. I have not included a breaker in either case. The starting battery also has all the other accessories connected to it, lights, finder, etc. They are all connected to a fused buss - except the motor itself which is direct to the battery with no fuse or breaker. Do I need to add a breaker to this group of electrics? And if so, where in the line do I install it?

How about the TM? It is the only thing connected to the deep-cycle battery. It is a MinnKota 55# and I hadn't thought about a breaker. Forgive me for being a dope; I get the need for breakers in a house where overloads are likely. In a boat, with a fixed number of electronic devices (and assuming they have been wired properly including the correct gauge of the wire) why is it used? Auto electrics are fused but I'm not aware of any breakers. Finally, I assume this breaker is a special waterproof one.  Where is the best place to buy them?

I am reminded that one good thing about this site is that it is possible to be a dope and ask basic questions without being made to feel like a dope. Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## bAcKpAiN (May 6, 2010)

There are large capacity 50 to 60 AMP circuit breakers available for the trolling motor. They are installed inline on the positive lead near the battery. You can get the oem ones from minn kota for around $40 at BPS, Cabela's, Amazon etc. Or you can get similar items intended for use with electric wheelchairs, golfcarts, etc from ebay for around $10.

If you are interested in the OEM do a google search for minn kota circuit breaker and you should have all of the options you need from retailers.
If you are looking for a cheaper solution that might or might not be as good (there is debate) you can search google for 50amp breaker. The one I used on my previous trolling motor looked like this.







I have yet to put one on my current trolling motor, as I am wondering which one I myself am going to use.


----------



## BaitCaster (May 6, 2010)

I asked the question in another thread about the circuit breaker for the trolling motor. The consensus seems to be that you should have one, or risk frying your motor. The 60 amp breaker that Minnkota sells (recommends) for their motors is expensive, about $50.

I went to Basspro looking for a breaker and they had a manual reset one for about the same price. The sales guy told me to go to the Tracker service centre in the back of the store and they would sell me a 50 amp breaker for $20. The service tech told me that this little circuit breaker is what they put in all the Tracker boats and you don't need the big expensive one. This one was easy to attach to my battery. With the big expensive breaker you need to buy wiring and attaching hardware in order to hook it up.

Hre's a pic of the breaker attached to my battery. It is cheap and easy and worth the peace of mind.


----------



## BaitCaster (May 6, 2010)

bAcKpAiN said:


> There are large capacity 50 to 60 AMP circuit breakers available for the trolling motor. They are installed inline on the positive lead near the battery. You can get the oem ones from minn kota for around $40 at BPS, Cabela's, Amazon etc. Or you can get similar items intended for use with electric wheelchairs, golfcarts, etc from ebay for around $10.
> 
> If you are interested in the OEM do a google search for minn kota circuit breaker and you should have all of the options you need from retailers.
> If you are looking for a cheaper solution that might or might not be as good (there is debate) you can search google for 50amp breaker. The one I used on my previous trolling motor looked like this.
> ...



This looks like the same one I have.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (May 6, 2010)

I believe the difference there, is the one I had was an automatic reset, rather than a manual reset. I think that is something to look into.


----------



## BaitCaster (May 6, 2010)

bAcKpAiN said:


> I believe the difference there, is the one I had was an automatic reset, rather than a manual reset. I think that is something to look into.



Mine is an automatic reset as well.


----------



## bobberboy (May 6, 2010)

I really am a dope. The deep-cycle battery that came with my new boat already had one on it. 

I was at Fleet Farm tonight and did find two pretty cheap circuit breakers. Both are made by RigRite, it's a MN company. Both were for 12v systems. The 40amp was $9.99 and the 50amp was 10.99. Here is their web site https://rigritemfg.com/trolling.shtml.

Given that I have a fused buss bar on my starting battery for the accessories, do I need a breaker there as well?


----------



## Boater (May 6, 2010)

It's best to install the circuit breaker within 6" of the battery, the purpose of the breaker is to protect the wire from overheating and starting a fire if it would short to ground wire or your TM short out internally. If you have an RV dealer in your area you can pick one up for 5-6 bucks.


----------

